# New property



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

Last night I just bought a new property on a blind action.
It is 10 acres ans is right next to a pistachio orchard and 200 yards from a man made lake.
The info say that underground water is at average 55 feet and I need to do my first well.
Have you ever done a well?
How?
The area has a lot of alfalfa and pistachio orchards and man made lakes.
At first bee colonies will take residence there.


----------



## RanchOregon (Jul 23, 2013)

We're in Central Oregon, where wells are a serious business. We have some water at 23 feet but that is highly unusual. 700 foot wells are not unusual. The original homesteaders often chose land with surface water nearby. So it all depends on where you are, and it sounds like you'll have no problem finding water at a fairly shallow depth. ranchoregon.com.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

The water being so close to the surface is one of the reason I got attracted to this lot.
Now I would like to attempt to get my own pipe in before I ask and pay for professionals to do it. Or maybe I can pay a neighbor to let me pump some out of his lake.
I plan to do a below surface irrigation system.


----------



## RanchOregon (Jul 23, 2013)

I think you'll find that with a little study you'll be able to do it easily. Out here we bury the pipe under 24 inches to protect from frost. If the distance is great, we use a ditch witch. If it is not, hand tools are OK. I have a neighbor who uses his backhoe for trenching. It creates a much bigger trench than is necessary, but he likes to use his own equipment. Best regards, www.ranchoregon.com.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

I spent some time Saturday on the new place.
Right next to me there is an abandoned property with bird coops broken apart and irrigation lines still on and a big metal shed.
I located the well and it is a 6" pipe with some ropes and hoses in it.
I would like to clean it up on the next visit and drop a line in to see how deep is the water.
Of course I did some exploring around and got stuck in a sandy road.
After few attempts to get out I walked to the nearest neighbor to ask for help.
I liked his place.
Nice lake with an island.
Pistachio orchard on both sides.
Nice old tractor.
6" well and pumps and tank in the shade.
I yelled a bit and the indoor dogs start barking.
A white hair gentleman came out and I explained my situation.
With an expletive curse he went to his tractor and came and pulled me out of sand.
"This are not public roads"
I owe him a jar of honey on my next visit.
My 10 ac is brush and sand but there are 2 lakes within 1/2 mile and some alfalfa fields.
After I work on the abandoned well, (20 yards from property line) I will attempt a self made well. Or maybe not.
Mesquite is what I want first in.


----------

